# LOTR BFME2 D:\ is not a valid Win32 Application please help!!



## mopstick (Dec 7, 2008)

WHenever i try to put the disk in to install LOTR BFME2 it says D:\ is not a valid Win32 Application. I've tried selecting START then RUN, I've tried copying the contents of the disk to my hardrive ( it gets about half way and then stops) and nothing works :upset::upset::upset:

PLease HElp


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Please try to clean the disc and try again.

- Using water or pure alcohol sometimes works. Please use a cotton cloth to avoid inflicting more damage.
- Wipe against the tracks on the bottom of the disc, meaning wipe outward from the hole in the center.

A disc resurfacing solution may work for you... Otherwise, you need buy a new copy of the game.

If this happens with many different discs, you could have the wrong driver installed for your optical drive.


----------

